# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Empress of Canada [Mardi Gras, Star of Texas, Lucky Star, Apollon]

## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σαν νοσταλγός των παλιών καλών liners της "χρυσής εποχής" του 50-60 δεν μπορώ να μην ξεκινήσω ένα καινούργιο θέμα για το πανέμορφο, κατά την γνώμη μου, Empress of Canada της Canadian Pacific Lines στην γραμμή Αγγλίας-Καναδά. Εκανε ένα σύντομο πέρασμα στα ελληνικά νερά σαν Apollon της ROC, αλλά ομόρφηνε τα λιμάνια που επισκέφτηκε. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1961 στο ναυπηγείο Vickers-Armstrong του Newcastle για την υπερατλαντική γραμμή του Καναδά και σαν εποχιακό κρουαζιερόπολοιο σύμφωνα με την φιλοσοφία της εταιρίας του. Με την καθιέρωση των jet και την πτώση των υπερατλαντικών πλοίων, πουλήθηκε στην νεοσύστατη Carnival Cruises το 1972, μετονομάστηκε σε Mardi Gras και ήταν το πρώτο της καράβι στο ταραγμένο ξεκίνημα της Carnival. Αφού καθιερώθηκε και ανέδειξε την εταιρία ήρθε η ώρα της απόσυρσής του με την κατασκευή των νέων θηρίων της Carnival και την πώλησή του στην τότε Ηπειρωτική το 1993. Παρέμεινε όμως στις ΗΠΑ και δούλεψε για 2 χρόνια σαν πλοίο-καζίνο στον κόλπο του Μεξικού με το όνομα αρχικά Star of Texas και αργότερα Lucky Star πριν έρθει για παροπλισμό στην Ελευσίνα το 1995 ως Apollon. Το 1999 ναυλώθηκε από την Ηπειρωτική στην Direct Cruises της Μ. Βρετανίας και στην συνέχεια παροπλίστηκε και πάλι. Το 2001, λόγω καθυστέρησης στην παράδοση του Olympic Explorer στην ROC, βγήκε από την ναφθαλίνη και βαμμένο μπλέ στα νέα χρώματα της ROC έκανε 3ήμερες και 4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στα ελληνικά νησιά και Τουρκία. Παροπλίστηκε και πάλι στην Ελευσίνα και τον Οκτώριο του 2003, μαζί με το πανέμορφο Stella Solaris οδηγήθηκε για διάλυση στην Ινδία. 
Αιωνία του η μνήμη.
Και μερικές φωτογραφίες του. Πηγή shipspotting, shipsnostalgia.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ακόμα μερικές φωτογραφίες σαν Empress of Canada και Apollon.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα υπέροχο σκαρί που δεν ταξίδεψε για πολύ στα νερά μας... Όταν το πρωτοπήρε η Ηπειρωτική (στα πλαίσια της συνεργασίας με την Carnival ανταλλάχτηκε αντί του 16% της Ηπειρωτικής) θα το ονόμαζε ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ, ίσως και να το πήρε αυτό το όνομα για λίγο πρωτού ναυλωθεί ως καζινόπλοιο. Τελικά το όνομα ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ κατέληξε στο πρώην Carnivale που ήρθε πρώτο στα νερά μας.

Ταξίδεψε 1 σεζόν μόνο για την Ηπειρωτική και πέρασε τον περισσότερο καιρό στις ντάνες της Ελευσίνας όπου το φωτογράφησα γύρω στο 1996 παρέα με το ΝΕΡΤUNE και STELLA MARIS II.

apollo1.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ναι ellinis, τότε που η Ελευσίνα ήταν γεμάτη από παροπλισμένα καράβια που κατέληξαν δυστυχώς τα περισσότερα στους διαλυτές. Εκανα και εγώ τις βόλτες μου στον Ασπρόπυργο και την Ελευσίνα και αναρωτιόμουνα τι θα γίνει με το Apollon που από μακρυά δέσποζε η σιλουέττα του στην ντάνα της Ελευσίνας. Ευτυχώς το είδαμε για λίγο καιρό στην ενεργή υπηρεσία ναυλωμένο στην Direct Cruises και για λογαριασμό της ROC μέχρι το 2001 που παροπλίστηκε για τελευταία φορά.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλη μια φωτο του απολλων στη ντανα ελευσινας
apollo.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να το δούμε και σαν καζινόπλοιο Star of Texas ήδη αγορασμένο από την Ηπειρωτική πριν έρθει στα δικά μας νερά.

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

Enjoy firstly the on board official photo of ROC passenger liner TSS APOLLON :

apollon.jpg

She was later chartered by Direct Cruises from UK, and the same official on board photo/ image was used to produce Direct Cruise's official postcard, however advertised this time as TSS APOLLO.

TSS APOLLO.jpg

What a great ship!

----------


## Ellinis

A great ship indeed, it is sad that she sailed for so little under the greek flag...

For some time, I think when she arrived in Greece, there was speculation that she would be named ATHINA 2004 in relation with the upcoming Olympics. I don't know if she actually got this name in paper for a while. Probably the Olympics committee did not allow it and she was renamed APOLLON.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Yes, same story as the Goutos catamaran Supercat Athina (later Flyingcat 3) originally built as Athina 2004, but never sailed with that name.

----------


## Naias II

Mardi Gras  :Very Happy: 

img235ρ.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑPOLLON στις ντανες της ελευσινας.Αφιερωμενη που αλλου?στον TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA!

negative (101).jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νάσαι καλά Κώστα. Πραγματικά θαλασσοκάραβα όλα τα πρώην Empress, και άντεξαν στον χρόνο εκτός του England που διαλύθηκε νωρίς λόγω της προβληματικής εταιρίας που το αγόρασε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

APOLLON μια φωτο του υπεροχου αυτου πλοιου, που δεν ειχε την τυχη αλλων πιο διαφημισμενων αλλα κατωτερων πλοιων.Ισως μας ηρθε αργα.Ισως αν ερχοταν μαζι με το stella solaris σημερα να μην μιλαγαμε για αυτο τοσο πολυ.

Αφιερωμενη στον TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

old (27).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στα πρώτα του χρόνια στην Ελλάδα πρωτού ντυθεί στα χρώματα της Ηπειρωτικής. 
Με το ΝΕPTUNE δίπλα του και με... εκλεκτή ακολουθία!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο αυτο το neptune αρχισε η δουλεια να στραβωνει!Μας την ειπαν και εστειλαν πλωτο!Κτλ κτλ

----------


## Ellinis

Το πλοίο ως MARDI GRAS, όταν ταξιδεύοντας στη Καραϊβική μαζί με το CARNIVALE (QUEEN ANNA MARIA) μετέτρεψαν τη Carnival από ένα μικρό γραφείο στον κολοσσό που είναι σήμερα.

apollo as mardi gras.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> ΑPOLLON στις ντανες της ελευσινας.Αφιερωμενη που αλλου?στον TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA!
> 
> negative (101).jpg


 
Αγαπητέ μου , σου είναι εύκολο να μου πεις πια περίπου χρονολογία τραβήχτηκε αυτή η φωτ/φία.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

O BEN BRUCE θα το επιβεβαιώσει αλλά νομίζω πως πρέπει να τραβήχθηκε το 1996 με αρχές 1997.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ένα κοντινό πλάνο του καραβιού ως Empress of Canada από την αλλαγή των χρωμάτων και σινιάλων της Canadian Pacific το 1968. Η CP άλλαξε την εμφάνιση των πλοίων της ώστε να φαίνονται πιο σύγχρονα, καταργώντας την τσιμινιέρα με το χρώμα της όχρας και την κόκκίνη-λευκή καρρώ σημαία που ήταν μέχρι τότε η ταυτότητά της και υιοθετώντας μία αποτυχημένη κατά την άποψή μου εμφάνιση με πράσινη τσιμινιέρα με το C σαν ημισέληνο (σινιάλο που αργότερα παραποίησε η Carnival) και φαρδύ πράσινο ζωνάρι.


πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## gtogias

> Ένα κοντινό πλάνο του καραβιού ως Empress of Canada από την αλλαγή των χρωμάτων και σινιάλων της Canadian Pacific το 1968. Η CP άλλαξε την εμφάνιση των πλοίων της ώστε να φαίνονται πιο σύγχρονα, καταργώντας την τσιμινιέρα με το χρώμα της όχρας και την κόκκίνη-λευκή καρρώ σημαία που ήταν μέχρι τότε η ταυτότητά της και υιοθετώντας μία αποτυχημένη κατά την άποψή μου εμφάνιση με πράσινη τσιμινιέρα με το C σαν ημισέληνο (σινιάλο που αργότερα παραποίησε η Carnivale) και φαρδύ πράσινο ζωνάρι.
> 
> 
> πηγή shipsnostalgia


Η αλλαγή των σινιάλων του 1968 στα πλοία της Canadian Pacific ήταν αποτέλεσμα της στρατηγικής της Canadian Pacific για ενιαία εικόνα των επιμέρους τμημάτων αυτής που περιλάμβανε τα πλοία (επιβατηγά και μη), τα τρένα, τα αεροπλάνα καθώς και τα διάφορα άλλα επίγεια μέσα. Μόνο τα ξενοδοχεία της εταιρείας εξαιρέθηκαν.

Την εποχή εκείνη θεωρήθηκε αρκετά τολμηρή και μοντέρνα εικόνα η οποία κράτησε μέχρι τα μέσα της δεκαετίαςτου 80.

Σε πρόσφατο άρθρο στο περιοδικό Classic Trains έχει μια αρκετά διεξοδική αναφορά στον σχεδιασμό και την εκτέλεση της αλλαγής αυτής.

----------


## gtogias

Μια ματιά στα διάφορα αντικείμενα με το νέο, του 1968, λογότυπο εδώ:


http://www.trains.com/ctr/default.aspx?c=a&id=698

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στην εμφάνιση των τρένων Γιώργο (που τα έζησα 10 χρόνια στον Καναδά) και των αεροπλάνων της CP το κοκκινο-πορτοκαλί χρώμα ήταν όμορφο και ζεστό και όντως ήταν μοντέρνο όπως και το λογότυπο με το λευκό C. Στα πλοία όμως το πράσινο χρώμα και ιδίως το φαρδύ πράσινο ζωνάρι δεν τους πήγαινε καθόλου κατά την δική μου άποψη.

Και μιας και το έφερε η συζήτηση ας δούμε τα σινιάλα της CP πριν και μετά το 1968

Empress_of_Canada6.jpgEmpress_of_Canada5.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Beautiful photos QAM of this handsome ship !! Thank you for sharing

Henry.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

The reason for uploading the photos Henry is the logo and company id change of Canadian Pacific in 1968. I believe that the pre 1968 funnel colours suit the ship better, while the post 1968 green funnel and especially the wide green stripe dont't do justice to the ship.

----------


## Ellinis

To φουγάρο με το σινιάλο της Carnival που συζητήσαμε παραπάνω μπορούμε να το δούμε από κοντά _εδώ_, όπως και δύο ακόμη ωραίες φωτο, της πλώρης και της πρύμνης.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια εξαιρετική βραδυνή φωτογραφία του MARDI GRAS... 
mardi g1.jpg

και άλλη μια, του 1983 όταν η Carnival δεν έδειχνε οτι θα γίνει αυτό που είναι σήμερα...
mardi g2.jpg

Πηγή με πολλές άλλες φωτο από κρουαζιερόπλοια της εποχής, ανάμεσα στις οποίες και αυτή παρέα με ένα άλλο καράβι που επίσης δεν κατάφερε να σταδιοδρομήσει στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> και αυτή παρέα με ένα άλλο καράβι που επίσης δεν κατάφερε να σταδιοδρομήσει στην Ελλάδα.


Aυτο ειναι το πρωτο βαπορι της festival, ας πουμε , που καηκε.Νομιζω Fiesta το ελεγαν.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Aυτο ειναι το πρωτο βαπορι της festival, ας πουμε , που καηκε.Νομιζω Fiesta το ελεγαν.


Ήταν το Veracruz, Ben.

----------


## Ellinis

Το σκοτσέζικο σκαρί όταν ταξίδευε στην Καραϊβική ως πλοίο της τότε αναδυόμενης Carnival. Φωτογραφημένο το 1984 στο Cozumel του Μεξικού.

mardi gras 84 cozumel.jpg
πηγή

Κοιτάζοντας φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του (π.χ αυτή του σαλονιού) βλέπω τα "γνωστά" τερτίπια των διακοσμητών της Carnival που βάζανε φουτουριστικά χρώματα σε κλασσικούς χώρους με ξύλινες επενδύσεις  :Confused: 

Από την άλλη, το βαπόρι είχε άπλετα ντεκ με ξύλο και παραδοσιακές κλειστές περαντζάδες που θυμίζαν τα υπερατλαντικά κροσαρίσματα για τα οποία ναυπηγήθηκε,

Από τα καράβια που θεωρώ οτι αδικήθηκε όταν ήρθε στην Ελλάδα μιας και ταξίδεψε ελάχιστα στα νερά μας. Πρέπει να το έχω ξαναγράψει αλλά κάθε φορά που βλέπω φωτογραφία του καραβιού με πιάνει το μαράζι...
Βέβαια κάποιοι λένε οτι το καράβι δεν είχε εμπορική αξία και οτι η Carnival το ξεφορτώθηκε παίρνοντας μερίδιο στην Ηπειρωτική η οποία και έμεινε μετά με ένα καράβι που δεν της ήταν "αρεστό"...

----------


## τοξοτης

Το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ  στη ΛΙΣΑΒΩΝΑ το 1998

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_f1OZb7DL07...N+1998+LMC.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το σκοτσέζικο σκαρί όταν ταξίδευε στην Καραϊβική ως πλοίο της τότε αναδυόμενης Carnival. Φωτογραφημένο το 1984 στο Cozumel του Μεξικού.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 119801
> πηγή
> 
> Κοιτάζοντας φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του (π.χ αυτή του σαλονιού) βλέπω τα "γνωστά" τερτίπια των διακοσμητών της Carnival που βάζανε φουτουριστικά χρώματα σε κλασσικούς χώρους με ξύλινες επενδύσεις 
> 
> Από την άλλη, το βαπόρι είχε άπλετα ντεκ με ξύλο και παραδοσιακές κλειστές περαντζάδες που θυμίζαν τα υπερατλαντικά κροσαρίσματα για τα οποία ναυπηγήθηκε,
> 
> ...


Όταν πρωτοξεκίνησε ¶ρη η Carnival λόγω πολύ περιορισμένων οικονομικών πόρων η μόνη αλλαγή που έκανε στο Mardi Gras αρχικά, και μετά και στο Carnivale, ήταν να επικαλύψουν τους ξύλινους μπουλμέδες και τις κολώνες με ασημί ταπετσαρία τύπου disco για να εκπέμπουν μία εικόνα πιο μοντέρνα που ταίριαζε με το σλόγκαν της εταιρίας που μαρκετάριζε τα πλοία της σαν "the Fun Ships" και απευθυνόταν σε νεότερης ηλικίας επιβάτες. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν βέβαια πολύ κιτς και αργότερα "ανακάλυψαν" τον Joe Farcus ο οποίος εισήγαγε στο ντεκόρ των πλοίων της Carnival το πολύ αμερικανικού γούστου glamour glitz το οποίο θύμιζε τα ξενοδοχεία του Λας Βέγκας. 
Όταν ταξίδεψα με το κονταδελφάκι Olympic το 1997 επί ROC οι αισθητικές επεμβάσεις του Farcus που είδα για το δικό μου γούστο ήταν τουλάχιστον απελπιστικές. 
Και τα δύο καράβια που αναφέρω, όπως και το βραχύβιο Empress of England όταν ναυπηγήθηκαν για λογαριασμό της Canadian Pacific θεωρήθηκαν πολύ μοντέρνο για την εποχή τους (τέλη δεκαετίας 50) και η διακόσμηση παρόλη την κάπως βαριά ξύλινη επένδυση παντού ήταν πολύ πιο μοντέρνα, όπως και η επίπλωση, από τα συντηρητικά Εγγλέζικα καράβια του Ατλαντικού όπως τα τετράδυμα της Cunard που ανταγωνιζόντουσαν στην γραμμή Λίβερπουλ-Μόντρεαλ.

MardiGrasAlbum2.jpg

Φωτογραφία από το simplon.co.uk

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η καναδική ναυτιλιακή εταιρία Canadian Pacific (CP) έχοντας χάσει δύο από τα μεγαλύτερα καράβια της, ένα το 1940 κατά τον ΒΚΌ Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο (Empress of Britain II), ένα από πυρκαγιά το 1953 (Empress of Canada II) και έχοντας πουλήσει ακόμα ένα το 1958 (Empress of Scotland), έπρεπε πάσή θυσία να ενισχύσει τον στόλο της με νέα καράβια. Η απόφαση ναυπήγησης νέων καραβιών για την γραμμή Λίβερπουλ-Μοντρεάλ είχε παρθεί το 1954 λόγω της όλο αυξανόμενης ζήτησης στη γραμμή του Καναδά από μετανάστες κυρίως από την Ευρώπη, αλλά και από την ανταγωνιστική κίνηση της αγγλικής Cunard να ναυπηγήσει τέσσερα αδελφά πλοία για την ίδια γραμμή. Έτσι, μετά το πρώτο νεότευκτο των 25.000 τόνων Empress of Britain το 1956 από τα ναυπηγεία Fairfield της Σκωτίας, ακολούθησε το κονταδελφό Empress of England το 1957 από τα ναυπηγεία Vickers-Armstrong του Newcastle. Η κεκτημένη ταχύτητα της CP για ναυπήγηση και τρίτου καραβιού μετά την επιτυχία των δύο αδελφών, την ώθησε να παραγγείλει άλλο ένα πάλι από τα ναυπηγεία Vickers-Armstrong του Newcastle. Το νέο καράβι ήταν ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερο 27.280 τόνων, χωρητικότητας 1048 επιβατών (192 ΑΚΌ Θέσης, 856 Τουριστικής), 199 μέτρα μήκος, έξι ατμοστρόβιλοι Pametrada (κατασκευής Vickers) 30.000 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο προπέλες με ταχύτητα 20 knots (max. 22). Το τρίτο αυτό νεότευκτο της Canadian Pacific καθελκύστηκε τον Μάϊο του 1960 με το όνομα Empress of Canada (III). Είχε πολλές ομοιότητες με τα προγενέστερα ξαδέλφια του με σταθερωτήρες, κλιματισμό σε όλους τους χώρους και οι γενικές σχεδιαστικές γραμμές του παρέπεμπαν σε ένα μοντέρνο καράβι πιο καμπυλώδες και αεροδυναμικό από τα άλλα δύο και με υπερυψωμένη την υπερκατασκευή μεταξύ της γέφυρας και της τσιμινιέρας. Το καράβι μοιραζόταν το ίδιο χαρακτηριστικό με τα άλλα δύο, την δυνατότητα πλεύσης της απόστασης 1000 περ. μιλίων μέσα στα παγωμένα νερά του ποταμού St. Lawrence στο Κεμπέκ, με ταχύτητα 5 μιλίων και πλήρη έλεγχο του πηδαλίου. Τον Μάρτιο του 1961 το καράβι έκανε τα δοκιμαστικά ταξίδια και στις 24 Απριλίου του 1961 ξεκίνησε το παρθενικό του ταξίδι από το Λίβερπουλ προς την πόλη του Κεμπέκ και το Μόντρεαλ. Ο σχεδιασμός των τριών νέων «Λευκών Αυτοκρατείρων» της CP είχε προβλέψει έναν διπλό ρόλο σαν υπερατλαντικά καράβια γραμμής που όμως τον χειμώνα λόγω των πάγων στον ποταμό St Lawrence του Κεμπέκ, προσέγγιζαν εναλλακτικά το λιμάνι του St. John ή σαν κρουαζιερόπλοια εκτελούσαν χρέη κρουαζιέρας σε θερμότερα κλίματα με βάση την Νέα Υόρκη. Έτσι τον Δεκέμβριο της ιδίας χρονιάς το Empress of Canada έκανε την πρώτη του κρουαζιέρα στην Καραϊβική από την Νέα Υόρκη. Η δεκαετία του 60 ήταν αποφασιστική για την ζωή των υπερατλαντικών καραβιών καθώς ο ανταγωνισμός από τα jet αεροπλάνα κέρδιζε κάθε μέρα επιβάτες. Η Canadian Pacific αντιμέτωπη με την πτώση του επιβατηγού κοινού αναγκάστηκε να πουλήσει το μόλις 8 ετών Empress of Britain το 1964 στην ελληνική Greek Line των Γουλανδρήδων και να επεκτείνει τις προσοδοφόρες κρουαζιέρες των δύο πλέον καραβιών της. Το 1967 το καράβι εμπλέκεται σε δύο ατυχήματα ευτυχώς όχι σοβαρά: την πρώτη φορά κάθεται σε αβαθή στο San Juan του Puerto Rico και την δεύτερη συγκρούεται με φάλαινα με το καράβι να κάνει ολοταχώς ανάποδα για να ξεκολλήσει η φάλαινα από τον βολβό της πλώρης. Το 1968 η μητρική Canadian Pacific Railroad Co. αλλάζει την εταιρική της ταυτότητα υιοθετώντας ένα λευκό μισοφέγγαρο σε κόκκινο φόντο και τα καράβια της CP αντικαθιστούν την χαρακτηριστική καρώ ασπρο-κόκκινη σημαία στις ώχρα τσιμινιέρες τους με ένα γραφίστικο λευκό μισοφέγγαρο σε πράσινο φόντο και ένα φαρδύ πράσινο ζωνάρι γύρω από το καράβι. Το 1970 με την κίνηση να πέφτει ακόμα περισσότερο η CP πουλάει το Empress of England στην Shaw Savill & Albion και το Empress of Canada παραμένει το μοναδικό της καράβι στον Βόρειο Ατλαντικό. Με μειωμένα λόγω χαμηλής κίνησης τα ταξίδια γραμμής, το καράβι εκτελεί τον περισσότερο χρόνο κρουαζιέρες προς την Καραϊβική και τις ακτές του Καναδά από την Νέα Υόρκη. Τον Αύγουστο του 1971 μία ημέρα μετά τον απόπλου του από το Λίβερπουλ μία έκρηξη σε λέβητα προξένησε πυρκαγιά η οποία ευτυχώς σβήστηκε από το πλήρωμα σε λίγο χρόνο και ενώ είχε προηγηθεί η συγκέντρωση των επιβατών στους σταθμούς επιβίβασης στις σωστικές λέμβους. Στις 9 Νοεμβρίου του 1971 η Canadian Pacific ανακοίνωσε τον τερματισμό της επιβατικής δραστηριότητάς της και ότι το Empress of Canada θα σταματήσει τα ταξίδια του στις 23 του ιδίου μήνα. Στις 14 Δεκεμβρίου αποχαιρέτησε το Λίβερπουλ και παροπλίστηκε στο Tilbury περιμένοντας αγοραστή. Μία άγνωστη τότε εταιρία με αφεντικό τον εβραϊκής καταγωγής Ted Arison και το πρωτοεμφανιζόμενο όνομα Carnival Cruise Lines, αγοράζει το καράβι τον Φεβρουάριο του 1972 (συνιδιοκτησία 50% με την American International Travel Services-A.I.T.S) με σκοπό να το χρησιμοποιήσει για κρουαζιέρες χαμηλού κόστους στην Καραϊβική από το Μαϊάμι της Φλόριντα. Λόγω των πενιχρών οικονομικών της νέας εταιρίας το καράβι ετοιμάζεται σε χρόνο ρεκόρ με το όνομα Mardi Gras και το νέο του σινιάλο μία παραλλαγή αυτού της CP σε μπλε και κόκκινο χρώμα, και χωρίς καμία ανακαίνιση αναχωρεί τον Μάρτιο του 1972 για την πρώτη του κρουαζιέρα. Στον πρώτο του απόπλου από το Μαϊάμι κάθεται στα αβαθή λόγω του μεγάλου βυθίσματός του και παρά τις προσπάθειες δεν καταφέρνει να ξεκολλήσει αμέσως. Η ντροπιασμένη Carnival αποβιβάζει τους επιβάτες για να μειώσει το βάρος και σε μία ύστατη προσπάθεια ξεκολλά και ξεκινά την παρθενική του κρουαζιέρα. Η εύθραυστη οικονομική κατάσταση της Carnival συνεχίζεται αλλά σταδιακά η φήμη του καραβιού απλώνεται με αποτέλεσμα όλες οι αναχωρήσεις του να έχουν 100% πληρότητα αφού έχει πλέον υποστεί το 1973 μία γενική ανακαίνιση των χώρων του. Η Carnival υιοθετεί τον μαρκετίστικο όρο β€Fun Shipsβ€ και το 1975 αγοράζει το παροπλισμένο Queen Anna Maria της χρεοκοπημένης Greek Line, το πρώην ομόσταυλο επί CP, Empress of Britain. Το Mardi Gras συνεχίζει τις 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες του στην Καραϊβική μαζί με το νεοαποκτηθέν Carnivale. Το 1979 επισκέπτεται μετά από οκτώ χρόνια και πάλι τα λιμάνια του ανατολικού Καναδά σε κρουαζιέρες από την Νέα Υόρκη. Η επιτυχία της Carnival συνεχίζεται αμείωτη και το 1977 αγοράζει ακόμα ένα καράβι το πρώην Transvaal Castle της Union-Castle για να το μετατρέψει σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο με το όνομα Festivale. Από εδώ ξεκινά η χρυσή εποχή των τριών καραβιών της Carnival η οποία λόγω της μεγάλης ζήτησης και των ανθηρών πλέον οικονομικών της αποφασίζει να ναυπηγήσει το πρώτο νεότευκτο, το Tropicale το 1982. Ήδη το Mardi Gras έχει υποστεί και νέα ανακαίνιση και με την προσθήκη επιπλέον καμπινών η χωρητικότητα έχει ανέβει στους 1240 επιβάτες. Η ναυπήγηση νέων καραβιών όλο και μεγαλύτερων την δεκαετία του 80 και 90 έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την δραματική αύξηση επιβατών και παράλληλα όμως τα τρία παλιά καράβια είναι ασύμφορα σε σχέση με τα καινούργια και συνεπώς δεν έχουν πλέον θέση στον στόλο μιας δυναμικά αναπτυσσόμενης εταιρίας παγκόσμιου βεληνεκούς. Το 1990 το Mardi Gras μεταφέρεται μαζί με το Carnivale στο Port Canaveral για κρουαζιέρες στις Μπαχάμες όπου πλέουν ταυτόχρονα. Το 1993 το καράβι πουλιέται στην Ηπειρωτική των αφων Ποταμιάνου σαν μέρος συμφωνίας για την εξαγορά της Ηπειρωτικής από την Carnival (η οποία τελικά δεν προχώρησε) και προς στιγμή υπάρχει η σκέψη να έρθει στην Ελλάδα για κρουαζιέρες με το όνομα Olympic. Το βαπόρι παραμένει όμως στο Galveston του Τέξας με το νέο όνομα Star of Texas όπου κάνει κρουαζιέρες στο «πουθενά» σαν καζινόπλοιο ναυλωμένο από την εταιρία Gold Star Cruises. Η εταιρία αυτή όμως χρεοκοπεί σε λίγους μήνες και το πλοίο μεταφέρεται στο Μαϊάμι πάλι για κρουαζιέρες στο «πουθενά» με το όνομα Lucky Star όπου πάλι η ατυχία (παρά το όνομά του) το κυνηγά. Το νέο σχήμα καταρρέει και το πλοίο παροπλίζεται για λίγο στο Freeport (Μπαχάμες) και στην συνέχεια καταφεύγει στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας για να γλιτώσει την κατάσχεση. Η Ηπειρωτική δεν έδειχνε να θέλει να ενεργοποιήσει το καράβι το οποίο παρέμενε παροπλισμένο. Το 1995 με την συγχώνευση της Ηπειρωτικής με την Sun Line στην νέα εταιρία Royal Olympic Cruises (ROC) κυκλοφορεί η φήμη, που όμως δεν υλοποιείται, ότι το πλοίο θα ενεργοποιηθεί στον νέο στόλο με το όνομα Olympic 2004. Το 1997 όμως το πλοίο ανακαινίζεται διατηρώντας όμως τις πλούσιες ξύλινες επενδύσεις του και το 1998 ναυλώνεται για 5 χρόνια στην αγγλική Direct Cruises για κρουαζιέρες γύρω από την Αγγλία με το όνομα Apollon. Το καράβι μεταφέρεται στην Αγγλία αλλά καθοδόν παρουσιάζει βλάβη σε ένα λέβητα με αποτέλεσμα να παραμείνει στο Avonmouth για επισκευές και την ολοκλήρωση της ανακαίνισής του. Από τον Μάϊο του 1999 ξεκινά το πρόγραμμά του που επεκτείνεται σε κρουαζιέρες στην δυτική Μεσόγειο, την Σκανδιναβία, βόρειο Αφρική και τις Καναρίους. Το 2000 όμως η Direct Cruises η οποία έχει πληγεί μετά την καταστροφική ναύλωση ενός άλλου καραβιού, του Edinburgh Castle (πρώην Eugenio C), που παρουσίαζε πολλές ηλεκτρικές βλάβες και πολλά περιστατικά κακής υγιεινής τροφίμων και νερού, ακυρώνει το πρόγραμμα του Apollon και λύει την ναύλωση. Το καράβι παροπλίζεται και πάλι στην Ελευσίνα και η καθυστέρηση της παραλαβής του νεότευκτου Olympic Explorer γίνεται η αφορμή ενεργοποίησής του την σαιζόν του 2001. Με την μπλε φορεσιά της ROC και ίσως την καλύτερη εξωτερική εμφάνιση που είχε ποτέ, εκτελεί 3ήμερες και 4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά του Αιγαίου και την Τουρκία. Τον Ιούλιο του 2001 χρησιμοποιείται σαν πλωτό ξενοδοχείο στην Σύσκεψη G8 στην Τζένοβα και στην συνέχεια επιστρέφει στις κρουαζιέρες. Με τα γεγονότα όμως της 11 Σεπτεμβρίου 2001 στις ΗΠΑ, οι κρατήσεις στις ελληνικές εταιρίες πέφτουν δραματικά και το Apollon που χρειάζεται εκτεταμένες επισκευές και ανακαίνιση για να δραστηριοποιηθεί την επόμενη σαιζόν του 2002, παροπλίζεται και πάλι στην Ελευσίνα. Δυστυχώς, εδώ κλείνει η αυλαία για το όμορφο καράβι το οποίο τον Νοέμβριο του 2003 πωλείται για σκραπ στην Ινδία μαζί με τον θρύλο Stella Solaris και το μικρό Stella Oceanis.

Στην αρχική του μορφή με τα χρώματα της Canadian Pacific σαν Empress of Canada
Empress_of_Canada_3.jpg
Με τα νέα χρώματα και σινιάλα της Canadian Pacific
Empress_of_Canada6.jpg
Με τα χρώματα της Carnival σαν Mardi Gras
Mardi_Gras.jpg
Παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα με το όνομα Apollon
film_408_.jpg
Με την τελευταία του μπλε φορεσιά με τα σινιάλα της ROC
Apollon_Piraeus.jpg

Πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia, shipspotting

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Queen Anna Maria για τα ανεκτίμητα αφιερώματα στα παλιά κρουαζιερόπλοια. Μία ερώτηση μόνο - η τελευταία φωτογραφία φαίνεται μεν, αλλά δεν ανοίγει οταν δεν είναι κάποιος μέλος. Ειναι δυνατό να γίνει κατι ;

----------


## SteliosK

Mια φωτογραφία που πιστεύω θα σου αρέσει TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA ο Απόλλων στη Μαγιόρκα 09/08/2001

1107493.jpg
© Manuel Moreno Martinez 
shippspoting

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Despo σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Δοκίμασε ξανά, να δεις αν ανοίγει η φωτογραφία γιατί την ξανανέβασα. Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Stelios K για την όμορφη φωτογραφία του Apollon. Νομίζω ότι του πήγαινε πολύ η μπλε φορεσιά και το έδειχνε νεώτερο από ότι ήταν.

----------


## despo

Ναι, τώρα ανοίγει φιλε Queen Anna Maria και σε ευχαριστώ. Επίσης ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο Stelios K για την πανέμορφη φωτογραφία που είναι απο μία και μοναδική χρονιά που δούλεψε κυρίως σε κρουαζιέρες 3ήμερες απο Πειραια για Κωνσταντινούπολη (σε μία απο τις οποίες ήμουν παρών) και μετέπειτα ως ναυλωμένο απο ταξειδιωτικά γραφεία της Αθήνας. Πράγματι το μπλε χρώμα του πήγαινε.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 005 despo APOLLON.jpgΜε όχι τόσο καλό φωτισμό, στον Πειραιά τον Ιούνιο του 2001.

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως και να έχει η φωτο, οι απίθανες γραμμές του βαποριού δίνουν τα ρέστα τους. Από τα πλοία που δεν είχαν την καριέρα που τους άξιζε στην Ελλάδα. Έφτασε όταν πια η συγχώνευση αλλά-ROC είχε βάλει τα της άλλοτε Ηπειρωτικής σε μια άλλη ρότα.
Άμα το είχαν οι Ποταμιάνοι μόνοι τους ίσως το είχαν αξιοποιήσει καλύτερα - μέχρι τουλάχιστον την 11η Σεπτέμβρη.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Another great photo of this beautiful liner taken by Clive Harvey (Shipspotting) at Oslo.

Henry.

1768284.jpg

----------


## despo

Wonderful photo - Thank you Henry !

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η καναδική ναυτιλιακή εταιρία Canadian Pacific (CP) έχοντας χάσει δύο από τα μεγαλύτερα καράβια της, ένα το 1940 κατά τον Βʼ Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο (Empress of Britain II), ένα από πυρκαγιά το 1953 (Empress of Canada II) και έχοντας πουλήσει ακόμα ένα το 1958 (Empress of Scotland), έπρεπε πάσή θυσία να ενισχύσει τον στόλο της με νέα καράβια. Η απόφαση ναυπήγησης νέων καραβιών για την γραμμή Λίβερπουλ-Μοντρεάλ είχε παρθεί το 1954 λόγω της όλο αυξανόμενης ζήτησης στη γραμμή του Καναδά από μετανάστες κυρίως από την Ευρώπη, αλλά και από την ανταγωνιστική κίνηση της αγγλικής Cunard να ναυπηγήσει τέσσερα αδελφά πλοία για την ίδια γραμμή. Έτσι, μετά το πρώτο νεότευκτο των 25.000 τόνων Empress of Britain το 1956 από τα ναυπηγεία Fairfield της Σκωτίας, ακολούθησε το κονταδελφό Empress of England το 1957 από τα ναυπηγεία Vickers-Armstrong του Newcastle. Η κεκτημένη ταχύτητα της CP για ναυπήγηση και τρίτου καραβιού μετά την επιτυχία των δύο αδελφών, την ώθησε να παραγγείλει άλλο ένα πάλι από τα ναυπηγεία Vickers-Armstrong του Newcastle. Το νέο καράβι ήταν ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερο 27.280 τόνων, χωρητικότητας 1048 επιβατών (192 Αʼ Θέσης, 856 Τουριστικής), 199 μέτρα μήκος, έξι ατμοστρόβιλοι Pametrada (κατασκευής Vickers) 30.000 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο προπέλες με ταχύτητα 20 knots (max. 22). Το τρίτο αυτό νεότευκτο της Canadian Pacific καθελκύστηκε τον Μάϊο του 1960 με το όνομα Empress of Canada (III). ...........


The wonderful *Empress of Canada* comes to Greece in the very early days of her career. What a nice 61 day cruise!

Empress of CAnada.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Empr.Can.III_1.jpg
  The EMPRESS OF CANADA was the first Canadian Pacific
   liner to have a bulbous bow.


Empr.Can.III_2.jpg

  The new EMPRESS OF CANADA moves alongside Princes Landing Stage at Liverpool,ready to embark passengers for her maiden voyage to Montreal on 24th April 1961.
  The Isle of Man Steam Packet Company's TYNWALD of 1947 is in the foreground.


http://www.liverpoolships.org/empres...a_of_1961.html

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To μεγαλοπρεπες AΠΟΛΛΩΝ στο λιμανι του Πειραια και αριστερα στην φωτογραφια βλεπουμε ολιγον απο το Αρκαδια  

_Apollon Piraeus.jpg

----------


## despo

Τέλεια φωτογραφία απο ένα πανέμορφο πλοίο - Ευχαριστούμε φίλε TSS Apollon !

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πάντα ήμουνα fan των Empress of Britain/Queen Anna Maria και Empress of England/Ocean Monarch και θεωρούσα την εξέλιξή τους, το Empress of Canada/Apollo, χοντροκομμένο σε σχέση με τις αμπάσες μοντέρνες γραμμές των κονταδελφών του. Με τον καιρό όμως έχει αρχίσει να με κερδίζει το τελευταίο και αν εξαιρέσω την υπερκατασκευή πίσω από την γέφυρα που το δείχνει πιο ογκώδες, έχει και αυτό όμορφες ναυπηγικές γραμμές που παραπέμπουν σε πραγματικό υπερωκεάνιο του Ατλαντικού των νοσταλγικών χρόνων του 60 και 70. Πράγματι πολύ καλή η φωτογραφία Γιώργο, μόνο λίγο παραπάνω πρύμη αν είχε...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

APOLLON στην ελευσινα το 1996

new (23).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πάντα ήμουνα fan των Empress of Britain/Queen Anna Maria και Empress of England/Ocean Monarch και θεωρούσα την εξέλιξή τους, το Empress of Canada/Apollo, χοντροκομμένο σε σχέση με τις αμπάσες μοντέρνες γραμμές των κονταδελφών του. Με τον καιρό όμως έχει αρχίσει να με κερδίζει το τελευταίο και αν εξαιρέσω την υπερκατασκευή πίσω από την γέφυρα που το δείχνει πιο ογκώδες, έχει και αυτό όμορφες ναυπηγικές γραμμές που παραπέμπουν σε πραγματικό υπερωκεάνιο του Ατλαντικού των νοσταλγικών χρόνων του 60 και 70. Πράγματι πολύ καλή η φωτογραφία Γιώργο, μόνο λίγο παραπάνω πρύμη αν είχε...


Κ εγώ της ίδιας περίπου άποψης είμαι. Έχει συμβεί κ με άλλα που δεν μου άρεσαν,να μου αρέσουν μετά.
Είναι θέμα παραστάσεων που δέχεται το μάτι με την πάροδο του χρόνου.

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Όταν ήταν ναυλωμένο στους ¶γγλους.

apollon 51.jpg apollon 52.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο GIANNHSMATSURIS  για τα πανεμορφα "καλουδια" που μας χαριζει!!! _

----------


## Ellinis

Nα προσθέσω μια φωτογραφία τoυ APOLLOΝ στο Λίβερπουλ, όταν ναυλώθηκε το 1998 στην αγγλική Direct Cruises. 

APOLLON LIVERPOOL 1997.jpg
πηγή

  Θα ξεκινούσε κρουαζιέρες από το Liverpool και το Greenock τον Απρίλιο του 1998, όμως υπήρξαν καθυστερήσεις και χρειάστηκε να γίνουν και εργασίες στο Avonmouth πρωτού ξεκινήσει το Μάιο. Η Direct Cruises είχε ήδη ναυλώσει το EDINBURGH CASTLE (πρώην EUGENIO COSTA) και οι πληρότητες ήταν τόσο καλές που ναύλωσε το APOLLOΝ για 5 χρόνια αντί 23 εκ. λιρών. 
  Σε μια από τις κρουαζιέρες του προσέγγισε και στο Tyne για πρώτη φορά 38 χρόνια μετά από την εκεί ναυπήγηση του.

----------


## proussos

sot0001.jpg

*STAR OF TEXAS στον Πειραιά...λίγες ημέρες μετά την άφιξή του από το Miami για λογαριασμό της Ηπειρωτικής.
*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> sot0001.jpg
> 
> *STAR OF TEXAS στον Πειραιά...λίγες ημέρες μετά την άφιξή του από το Miami για λογαριασμό της Ηπειρωτικής.
> *


φωτό ενός υπέροχου σκαριού, πραγματικό ντοκουμέντο

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Με το όνομα ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ και με τα χρώματα που δεν φόρεσε ποτέ για τις ανάγκες μιας μπροσούρας του 1994

apollon as olympic 1994.jpg epirotiki 94-2.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Nτοκουμέντο από τον ένθερμο φίλο της πάλαι ποτέ κραταιάς Ηπειρωτικής,ωστόσο όμως το ρετουσάρισμα ήταν της κακιάς ώρας.Δεν υπήρχε τότε το photoshop γιά να έχουν καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Takerman

Μερικές φωτό που βρήκα. 

apollon funnel.jpg apollon.jpg apollon 2.jpg apollon 3.jpg apollon bridge.jpg
Για τους TSS QAM, Ellinis, GiannisMantzouris.

Πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ξέχασες κ εμένα! :Fat:

----------


## Takerman

> Ξέχασες κ εμένα!


Εσύ είσαι σε άλλα θέματα.  :Sour:  Έχω βρει κάποια πρώην Σοβιετικά για σένα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μερικές φωτό που βρήκα. 
> 
> apollon funnel.jpg apollon.jpg apollon 2.jpg apollon 3.jpg apollon bridge.jpg
> Για τους TSS QAM, Ellinis, GiannisMantzouris.
> 
> Πηγή


Πανέμορφα κοντινά πλάνα του καραβιού που ειλικρινά μου λείπει όσο και το συνονόματό μου. Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Takerman. Όσο για τον φίλο Βίκτωρα Χιώτη, λάτρη των πρώην Σοβιετικών, πολύ σύντομα θα έχω να παρουσιάσω κάτι νέο που ελπίζω να τον ευχαριστήσει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όσο για τον φίλο Βίκτωρα Χιώτη, λάτρη των πρώην Σοβιετικών, πολύ σύντομα θα έχω να παρουσιάσω κάτι νέο που ελπίζω να τον ευχαριστήσει.


Δεν έχω ιδιαίτερη προτίμηση στα σοβιετικά αλλά όλα είναι καλοδεχούμενα :Fat: .

----------


## Takerman

Ένα μικρό βίντεο από την καθέλκυση του πλοίου.

http://www.britishpathe.com/video/ne...uery/shipyards

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Apollon.jpg Ships Monthly

Πανέμορφο βαπόρι η εξέλιξη του QAM.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια μπροσούρα της Royal Venture Cruise Line ιδιοκτησίας του Τάκη Κυριακίδη δείχνει το πλοίο με το όνομα SUN VENTURE που όπως είχα γράψει παλιότερα εννοείται οτι θα το έπαιρνε το REGENT SUN όταν ναυλωνόταν από την εταιρία. To πλοίο ήταν παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα τότε οπότε μπορεί και να το γλυκοκοίταζε ο Κυριακίδης...

rvcl.jpg




> Ιδιοκτήτης της Sea Venture ήταν ο ελληνοαμερικάνος Κυριακίδης. Ο ίδιος  αγόρασε το Tropicanα (πρ.Prinses Paola) και το Π΅alypso (αργότερα Cephalonian Sky) για ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες απο τη Φλόριντα. Το Calypso  δεν ταξίδεψε εκεί ποτέ.
> Παρότι η Sea Venture κατέρευσε με την κατάσχεση του SEA VENTURE το 1992 ο  Κυριακίδης ξαναεμφανίστηκε το 1995/6 με τη* Royal Venture Cruise Line*  που προσπάθησε να ναυλώσει το Gruziya ως Royal Venture, το Ukraina ως Sea Venture και το Regent Sun του Λελάκη ως Sun Venture. 
> Καμία ναύλωση δεν ολοκληρώθηκε απ'όσο γνωρίζω.

----------


## Rasa Sayang

"Mardi Gras" did also a special 40 days Transatlantic cruise in 1973 to the 25.st jubilee of the state of Israel 

Mardi Gras 1973 Israel Jubelee.jpg

and here the deck plans of "Empress of Canada"  and "Mardi Gras"

Empress of Canada DP 1971.jpg Mardi Gras DP a.jpg Mardi Gras DP b.jpg

----------

